# Engine smokin



## twgerber (Mar 3, 2006)

Ok - so what's my problem.

I am getting some smoking from my engine - ok a lot. More once I engage the deck. The smoke get heavier the longer I mow. I haven't mowed more than 1/2 acre (of my 3) lately because I'm afraid of ruining the engine.

I check my oil every time before I mow. 

I'm putting in 1/2 to a full pint every time I mow which doesn't seem right either.

I don't see any oil leaks.

The smoke is from the exhaust out the front of the mower.

Its a 2005 GT5000.

Do I have an engine problem most likely? What might it be?

I do have a service contract. This is my first summer with this mower so I'm pretty disappointed with all this.

Thx


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twgerber _
> *…………….
> I am getting some smoking from my engine - ok a lot. More once I engage the deck. The smoke get heavier the longer I mow. I haven't mowed more than 1/2 acre …………………..
> 
> ...


I think it is time to find out if that service contract you paid so dearly for is any good.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I agree... Good to see you around tw. Sorry you are having problems. I haven't ever witnessed any problems like this on the Kohler engines, unless something drastic happened. How many hours do you have on it? Ever overfilled or drained w/o proper refill? I just am baffled...but I guess it happens. I would call it in ASAP and find out how good the service contract is. Please keep us posted my friend.

Andy


----------



## twgerber (Mar 3, 2006)

My guess is I only have around 20-30 hours.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Simple enough to explain! Well sorta kinda!!

A four cycle engine uses oil (SMOKES) because------

1. Rings (Ring) is broken (bad) etc. maybe!

2. Cylinder wall is Warped/distorted (Not Likely). 

3. Crankcase is overfull (improper use of dipstick) common!!

4. Not vented (plugged) , causing pressure buildup in crankcase forcing oil passed the rings!! Again common!!


----------



## twgerber (Mar 3, 2006)

So tell me about the improper use of the dipstick.

Maybe I'm looking at it wrong?

I try to keep the level between the marks on the stick.

I pull the stick, clean it off, reinsert and turn so its closed, then pull it to check the level.

After adding oil I wait about 30 seconds before rechecking.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twgerber _
> *So tell me about the improper use of the dipstick.
> 
> Maybe I'm looking at it wrong?
> ...


The correct method is on most small engines!

When you reinsert it, just place it in the hole DO NOT SCREW IT IN, then pull it up to check!!

now you get the actual oil level!!


----------



## twgerber (Mar 3, 2006)

Really?

I was doing it the way the owners manual said to:

"Use gauge on oil fill cap/dipstick for checking level. For accurate reading, tighten dipstick cap securely onto the tube before removing dipstick. Keep oil at "FULL" line on dipstick."

So that's what I was doing.

Well - we'll see what the repair person says tomorrow.

Thx


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twgerber _
> *Really?
> 
> I was doing it the way the owners manual said to:
> ...


TW, as I said, most small engines are filled that way and if you think about it a half inch either way should not be an issue and in your case my method would actually aggravate your problem!!

Let us know what YOUR repair person says!!


----------



## twgerber (Mar 3, 2006)

Well the repair person said I didn't change out the break-in oil after 5 hours like I was suppose to. They never told me that when they delivered the tractor. Oh well.

He said there was oil in the exhaust system so they've order a new engine which should be here in 10 days.

He didn't say exactly what was wrong though.

He said he didn't think I really did anything wrong though. I told him I only had like 30 hours on it.

I'll make sure to change the oil after 5 hours on the new engine when it comes ;-)


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I can only assume that this was a new unit when delivered!!

break in oil is nothing more than a straight 'mineral based oil' a term long since gone by by ,,, hasn't been used in years by manufactuers with the possible exception of aircraft recip engine rebuilders/ for a short period of time to seat the rings!!

Bet yours was shipped with 30 wt (brand XXX oil SD SE equivelent) your manual probably does recommend changing oil after a specified time period to flush out the rough casting material NOT because it was break in oil!!


----------



## twgerber (Mar 3, 2006)

I thought it was a weird explanation. 

As far as I know the tractor was new when I bought it this spring. I couldn't have had more than 30 hours and the manual says every 50 hours so I wasn't close. 

I guess just a bad unit to begin with.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

*well...*

It sounds like your oil control rings are wearing out. replace them and check the cylinders for damage.


----------

